# Son got first gobber today



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

son went out at 7AM today was not out 15min came to the house to show
he got this 11 inch beard over 20lbs was his first time out.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

RANGER2 said:


> son went out at 7pm today was not out 15min came to the house to show
> he got this 11 inch beard over 30lbs was his first time out.


okay for one thing if he shot that bird at 7 pm tell him the game warden will be paying him a visit..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> okay for one thing if he shot that bird at 7 pm tell him the game warden will be paying him a visit..


He sent the message at 9:30am and said today....logical deduction says he meant 7am.

Congrats to your son on the bird! Looks like a nice one! [email protected]:!!%


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

mushijobah said:


> he sent the message at 9:30am and said today....logical deduction says he meant 7am.
> 
> Congrats to your son on the bird! Looks like a nice one! [email protected]:!!%


well the a great distance between a and p on the key bord just saying :s:s:s


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Did you weigh it or was it a guess?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice bird............... congrats on your first....................... Not 30lbs tho................I also hope he meant 7am


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice bird...congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RANGER2,
Congradulations on your first turkey! 

I certainly hope you're hooked and there will be many more in your future. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

it was AM GUYS got mixed up one time and the bird was 22lbs cleaned 
thanks for all the replys


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

22lbs. cleaned, that's a BIG bird very nice. I hate rookie kills within an hour. Makes me just want to grab him by the neck and shake him, lol. The land owners son went to the hunt camp for turkey his first year, first day got a 23lb bird, what's up with that I said. A great job bud and a nice bird. Got my first bird after 4yrs triing, I was out late and back within 2hrs.


----------

